# New Tourist Visa Extension Form



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Immigration is now requiring a 2in x 2in color photo, white background, using permanent glue on the form for all extensions.
See Attached


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Immigration is now requiring a 2in x 2in color photo, white background, using permanent glue on the form for all extensions.
> See Attached


Thanks for the update and posting the form!


----------

